# [French NR] 28.70 4x4 single - Alexandre Carlier (POV angle)



## Lapinsavant (Dec 22, 2015)

Alexandre Carlier
Cube is an Aosu, but not mine haha


----------



## turtwig (Dec 22, 2015)

bon travail


----------



## Berd (Dec 26, 2015)

Nice! Are you dual colour neutral or exclusively yellow cross?


----------



## Lapinsavant (Dec 26, 2015)

Berd said:


> Nice! Are you dual colour neutral or exclusively yellow cross?


Thanks, I'm opposite color neutral yep !


----------

